# Java Sound API - DataLine



## Kr0e (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Muss zur Zeit was mit Audio machen (Nur wav Dateien zum Glück). Zur Zeit öffne ich für jede Wav File eine neue DataLine, packe die ByteDaten hinein und schließe sie. Problem ist aber, dass ja offensichtlcih eine DataLine beim schreiben blockiert. Sprich man bräuchte für jeden Sound nen neuen Thread, was absolut nicht schön wäre. Gibt es da Alternativen ? Vlt. manuell mixen ? Sprich eine SoundDataLine immer Stück für Stück mit Teilen jeder Datei füttern ? Oder würde dies nicht das gewünschte Ziel bringen ?

Danke schonmal!

Chris


----------



## Marco13 (31. Mai 2012)

Bin auch nicht so der Sound-Experte, aber nach dem, was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist es tatsächlich üblich, für jeden Sound einen eigenen Thread zu verwenden. 
Oder geht es _speziell_ um das Mixen _vieler_ Sounds? Vielleicht gibt es dafür Möglichkeiten, die mir gerade nicht bewußt sind...


----------



## Kr0e (31. Mai 2012)

Hmm, nagut danke soweit. Dann gehts wohl nicht anders. Ich denke es werden wohl nie als maximal 20-30 Sound parallel abgespielt (Multiplayer ...). Und man kann ja nen schicken ThreadPool benutzen, dann können existierende Thread wiederverwendet werden. Dachte nur es gäbe da DIE Lösung für.


----------

